# SnowEx Auger Motor/Transmission Replacement



## 6.0 stroker (Dec 7, 2013)

Hi guys,

I have a SnowEx sp/vmaxx 2400 tailgate replacement spreader. My auger motor and transmission are toast and need to be replaced. At around $2200 for parts from SnowEx I am looking for an alternative as this seems like a huge markup. The problem I am having is cross referencing the part numbers to find a different brand motor/transmission.

Is there a possible identical motor/tranny from a different spreader company? Or is there a motor that will work from buyers?

The SnowEx part numbers for the motor and transmission are d6825 and d6894.

This is the same motor/tranny from the SnowEx 2200 if that helps.

Any help would be appreciated as it's only a matter of time till the snow starts flying!


----------



## cl733 (Jul 12, 2013)

go look on ebay/amazon, my friend had the transmission pile up in 3 of his , well he used them for spreading mag and salt, and some must have migrated into the gear box ,well he couldn't even turn them over he took them all apart and cleaned them up pretty good and re bearing and seals and they are all working , he went and bought a motor from the supply store for a buyers spreader that he has and that motor alone cost him over 350 dollars after market, I found the exact motor on amazon for 77$, so have a look around , and try taking it apart


----------

